# wifi thermostat



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a wifi thermostat mainly because I am always forgetting to change the setting to a lower level whenever leaving the home for hours. One problem, I don't think I have a c wire they require. would you please look at the following jpg of my current thermostat and see if there is one. 

Also if it does not have one, I read that you can purchase a 24 volt adaptor, cut off the end and attached it to the thermostat and plug the other end in the wall outlet. would this be a fire hazard? would you recommend this?

Thanks


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

You don't have a common terminated on that stat. Are you sure there isn't another wire tucked up, and wrapped around the cable in the wall? Have you checked the other end of that cable in your HVAC equipment to see how many wires are there?

I have WiFi stats in my own home, and they're a great convenience. I also put one out in my greenhouse for temp monitoring, and use the cooling DO to operate a window actuator. I'm going to add another in the barn to run a swamp cooler in the summer for the animals.


----------

